
CloudFlare Is Enabling SSL by Default - caffeinewriter
https://www.cloudflare.com/ssl#universal_ssl
======
higherpurpose
It shows me Expired SSL in red under the SSL options, even though I have a
free account and the Flexible SSL option, which doesn't seem to work. Is that
supposed to happen?

